# opiate withdrawl



## withdrawl89 (Nov 7, 2013)

hi everyone, im new to this website and am going through a VERY hard time with opiate withdrawals and looking at cannabis to help out. can anyone direct me to the right thread please? thank you


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 7, 2013)

You want a heavy indica IMO.. something like an Afghani, or deep chunk would be good options ..


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey, welcome to RIU. Good Luck!


----------



## mute (Nov 9, 2013)

What up bro, after doing opiats n withdrawing i realize how harmless pot is wish i would have never straid from sweet mary.....anyway the pot does seem to help with the withdraw a good indica to help sleep at night and it helped me get my hunger back,.......glad to here you are getting back to livin bro.......


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 9, 2013)

Heavy indicas will be the best flower the more potent to knock you out the better 



Also I'd highly reccomend a strong oil, oil rigs can kinda be a relapse thing so I'd just find a nice source that has clean shatter,tardy or bidder or honey comb and find a nice indica oil and sativa and use then at ther respective times and needs, 


Put oil on top of your flowers 

Oil helped me stay sober , as well as take away body pains and fatigue


----------



## hoppy420 (Nov 10, 2013)

I've went thru withdrawals so many times ive lost count, and my best remedy is taking bong hits of some Ghani and after I get a little appetite I make some edibles with oil I make and bud butter, gives u a much better body buzz that helps the tension and anxiety in ur body and and Definetly helps you sleep , it's helps me a lot especially while ur endorphins start firing back up because that's the main reason u withdraw, opiates produce a synthetic euphoria of endorphins so ur brain stops and after u quit eating them they've got to start producing on their own again!! Stick with it bro, n a few days you'll feel a lot better, the key is to not give in to the cravings cause even tho another pill or whatever would help u feel better it's only temporary and then your right back where you started , weening down helps as well


----------



## NorthofEngland (Nov 10, 2013)

When every fibre of your being is screaming for opiates there's only so much that any non opiate can do....
However, Valium is great to relax those 'kicking' limbs.
Any decent weed can lighten the mood and make the withdrawals more bearable - just.
But don't attempt to knock yourself out with ANYTHING!.
Nothing brings sleep during cold turkey - NOTHING!
And, getting absolutely stoned on sleepers, tranq's, alcohol or pretty much anything can simply lower your self control and disinhibit you.

Accept you're going to feel pretty bad and get virtually no deep sleep, smoke a little to 'take the edge off' but never, ever try and to get so wasted that you do not feel the turkey.
It always ends in failure or worse.

Good luck.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 10, 2013)

barbiturates are extremely habit forming, my anxiety attacks lasted about 4 months after cold turkey quitting, but i refrained from prescription use as it often leads to complicity and continued relapse

the sooner your body re balances itself the better it aint gonna be fun, but you will get through it 

but weed naps help


----------



## sunni (Nov 10, 2013)

take nothing struggle through it or youll find yourself back in a slippery slope


----------



## BWG707 (Nov 10, 2013)

I found edibles worked best, not that they helped all that much. They got me through patches a couple times and sometimes helped with sleep. If you must with any script meds, Valium helped me a lot. Make absolutely sure you don't become dependant on that though, it's a bitch to withdraw from. If you do use Valium just use it for the worst times and space it out between doses. Hang in there it will be over soon, unless your getting off Methadone- that shit takes months. GL.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 15, 2013)

see a doctor.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> You want a heavy indica IMO.. something like an Afghani, or deep chunk would be good options ..


 don't forget too top it off with a lil black tar...... lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2013)

seriously though..... suboxones semutex...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 15, 2013)

dannyboy602 said:


> see a doctor.


dotn see a doctor, they will try to sell you some more drugs

you dont need drugs right now you need peace and quite away from influence and temptation

doctors dont give a shit

they are snakes and charlatans if you ask me, if you need a real doctor go to a good ER


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 15, 2013)

theexpress said:


> seriously though..... suboxones semutex...


more addictive them herion


seriously just deal with a week of shit

cold turkey i ahd my life back in 6 months

methadone or sub's will prolong your recovery by years

and give you false hope in another chemical to fix your imbalance that only you can fix 


please please please 

do it without prescription help


----------



## Impman (Nov 15, 2013)

get into a program. dont smoke pot. You need mental treatment, not weed.


----------



## nameno (Nov 15, 2013)

Have you heard of the thomas recipe? It sounds right I tried parts of it & I tried some sativa.I could not feel better but I had been on them over 20 years. I was tired taking pills,I had an accident that was hard hit.I couldn't find anything that helped and I FEEL for ya.Maybe you haven't been taking them so long and it will be easier for you.The Dr said he could not control my BP and I needed to take them by then I was glad to hear it and gave up being pill free.GL you gonna need NA.


----------



## erbsta (Nov 15, 2013)

yea I'm with impman. I had to go into rehab because I couldn't quit by myself and couldn't fight any longer.
Spent years doing the program and cut out everything. Before I turkied myself a good few times and the only thing that made me feel any better was either a real hot or real cold shower depending on the symptoms. Switched to many other different drugs in an attempt to escape the most harmful ones but ended up being addicted to everything I took to get off the one before. Its a vicious circle bro. Throw in the towel and go to meetings and fight to stay sober.
Good luck


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Nov 17, 2013)

Edibles. Start at 50mg and work up. For quick action do dabs. Got me off 30mg oxycodone and 10mg hydroxyzine boosters.


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 17, 2013)

I was up to 150 mg methadone a day I worked down to 10 mg and colded it the rest of the way. I found if I lied on my stomach and shook my feet it helped with the symptoms for some reason. I guess just except its gonna hurt like hell when your ready to quit but keep in mind after 36 hrs the intense withdrawals will subside gradually day by day. Your still gonna feel off for months but it's tolerable if you really want off that shite. You can call it prolonging(methadone/subs) but I thought of it as giving my mind time to heal from just not shooting anything in my arm. Once that was done I was like well shoot I don't want methadone either anymore. Plus on a methadone program or something similar they give you counseling which I feel is a must for recovery. We as addicts need to make sense of some things, having a person to help you back to sanity is a great tool to have! I still say hi to mine from time to time, he became my friend someone who wouldn't judge no matter what I was going through. 

BE WILLING TO BE WILLING!


----------



## BWG707 (Nov 17, 2013)

Methadone has an extremely long half life, it stays in your system forever. It took me 6mo. to taper off of it and another 6mo. to start feeling normal again. Not to mention that the taper was a Bitch.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Nov 17, 2013)

RIU splits between "use modern medicine/doctor" and "cold turkey or nothing".

IMO, it is different for everyone...

If you can afford it... ship yourself to a relatives house in bum fuck nowhere... the kind of place you can't find a stamp on the corner... take no money with you and have a return flight ticket home no less than 20 days later...

That's how I did it... luckily, my cuz had a couple xanax that made night 2 and 3 MUCH more tolerable. Without that.. i'de be stuck in that hole still..

Best of luck.. been there... feel for you.. don't be afraid to go the way of suboxone if you must. If you ask me... being a sub patient is way better than being opiate dependent... any day of the week..

I won't lie... after acute.. shit is still pretty bad... give yourself about 5 weeks past acute to feel normal again if you are a regular dependent user. Maybe more..

Exercise! The key to overcoming post acute...

Melatonin, Valerian Root, Immodium, Tylenol PM, Magnesium, Potassium... helped me..
Take that immodium like clock work.. once you stop, things change, ime.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Nov 17, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> more addictive them herion
> 
> 
> seriously just deal with a week of shit
> ...


Different for everyone Sam... different for everyone. You can't compare YOUR experience to someone else's...

I think playing the "who was a bigger junky" game is the stupidest nonsense ever.. but.. we all have different situations..

I went cold turkey too... but it ain't for everyone..


----------



## jahisreal (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm sorry but telling the OP to avoid doctors is pure nonsense. Without ESSENTIAL DETAILS from the OP (stuff much too personal and lengthy to discuss online), making generalizations like that are more than likely to lead to confusion and doubt as the OP (and others) struggle with "the big monkey." 

I'm glad you got clean your way, and I'm not trying to hate... but you are YOU and the OP is a completely different person with a completely different set of challenges, skills, and his own unique physiology and life experience.

Addiction, like other mental illnesses, is pervasively misunderstood in this country... a common expression of this are friends/family/doctors/psychiatrists who might say "you are x/y/z and need/don't need x/y/z"... it's not that simple. Also there's 12-step programs... while capable of providing much help for certain people... a major flaw is that they still cling to '50s-era groupthink about what it means to be "clean" or "in recovery." 12-step-isms such as "clean time," and the emphasis on "cold turkey," "every drug is a bad drug" can bring more harm than good in many cases.

You are trying to replace harmful behaviors with positive ones. Give little credence to people/groups who preach methods and hardline definitions. You must be your own leader in this process and attempt to define progress only as it relates to your physical and mental improvement as you see it. Forgive yourself for setbacks (they are part of the process) and reward yourself for progress. 

People have an unfortunate way of declaring victory before the war is over, usually because they base their progress on things like "days clean" "got a job" "got a hot bitch" "doing better than the other guy." This is a natural thing--- it's how we as a society have been groomed to think and feel. 

Do not compare your progress to anyone else's... set SMALL goals that are realistic and accomplish them. 

For instance, in regards to your original question OP, I, personally, would not recommend cannabis if you are in withdrawal... In my 10plus years of battling the disease of addiction, and in my daily work with others who do the same... I've found it's the rare exception that someone finds cannabis an effective tool to soothe the physical and mental anguish of opiate/opioid withdrawal. Most often I've seen it cause an increase in emotional symptoms like panic attacks, crying spells/mood swings. I would attribute this most to THC, NOT CBD, and it's action as a mild psychedelic. Then again, I am not someone who will say "don't under any circumstances..." because there indeed are people who find it effective. I know those who have found EDIBLE formulations of cannabis or high-CBD strains like Harlequin helpful in treating specific symptoms of withdrawal. These are people who have used them on a strictly as-needed basis in low to moderate doses to treat specific symptoms. 

OP-- PM me and tell me how you're doing. I have worked with addicts of all ages, sizes, colors, and each person is different-- progress most often comes from a WIDE variety of therapies, usually a combination of closely monitored, highly regimented medication therapy, talk therapy, and holistic therapies like massage, exercise, meditation, prayer, acupuncture, etc. Again, you are a unique person, and will figure out what honestly helps, what doesn't, and what to avoid. 

Congrats on coming this far-- you're experience can and will help others, including me.


----------



## banks dank (Nov 18, 2013)

Ok bro heres how someone I know personally did it...

First foremost call your dope man or your junkie buddies and find some suboxone. Junkies know where this shit is all the time...
Get exactly 2 pills no more no less...my buddy had the orange stop signs...immediately hand it over to your friend whos helping you quit.

Go to your local detox clinic. There free and provide a bed medical care and counseling. You will check yourself in and wait there for exactly 48 hours. Cold turkey. You will be contemplating suicide by this point trust me but its going to be okay...while your in detox look around and tell yourself this is the end to the nightmare and your better than all this shit...time to wake up and get your life back. 
Its a bittersweet day...its always darkest before dawn remember that.

After 48 have your closest friend brother whatever come pick u up.

IMPORTANT if you used h and did not wait at least 24 hours and u take a suboxone it will send u into serious withdraw! 

Depending on your habit take aprx 1-1/2of your suboxone...in about an hour u will feel shitty but much less shitty than before...basically its a 50 percent improvement in feeling after your first dose.

After your first dose of suboxone wait at least 24 hours that take another and take at least 10 percent less then before. Try and taper down 25 percent if u can. Tapering subs isnt hard thou its ez and this is way to get clean quick and no relapse.

Continue the cycle...after a couple days u wont feel any relief from the suboxone...you Will feel better but not normal... expect not to sleep much for about 3 weeks and do not take sleep meds. You need to learn to sleep on your own.

Good luck bro sheva is a bad bad thing but I guarantee you 100 percent u can fight it and win.




Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 5020T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 18, 2013)

HeartlandHank said:


> Different for everyone Sam... different for everyone. You can't compare YOUR experience to someone else's...
> 
> I think playing the "who was a bigger junky" game is the stupidest nonsense ever.. but.. we all have different situations..
> 
> I went cold turkey too... but it ain't for everyone..


if you read my words i never glorify amounts . . thats is something you learn in addcition therapy , a use is a use no matter the amount when your relapsing or abusing as a addict

its all using...and i have seen many kick most successfully done cold turkey

that is all


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 18, 2013)

Whatever way you chose to stop, it depends on you. If your ready you'll stop I don't give a cats ass to how you stop I'm just glad you showed yourself how strong you really are. In the end your drug abuse put you through far worse than getting off it will be.


----------

